# Coding Disable Office Function Speed Lock-Out



## murzik (Oct 12, 2014)

I wanted to code Disable Office Function Speed Lock-Out for my 2013 F10. But for some reason I don't have 3000-> OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION line in NU_NBT.Do I need to update NBT?


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

murzik said:


> I wanted to code Disable Office Function Speed Lock-Out for my 2013 F10. But for some reason I don't have 3000-> OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION line in *NU_NBT*.Do I need to update NBT?


You mean HU_NBT, right? There is no NU_NBT.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's a new module from BMW. Not HU (head unit), it means NU (need unit). 

SCNR

CU Oliver


----------



## murzik (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, sorry of course HU_NBT. I am looking to unlock reading emails in motion...


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

murzik said:


> Yes, sorry of course HU_NBT. I am looking to unlock reading emails in motion...


Lets back up a bit. Are you already able to get emails and/or texts to show at all when driving, or parked? I don't think the speedlock affects whether messages SHOW in idrive, rather with my car I got messages, but they were truncated to only the first line. Coding the speedlock to "none" allowed the full message to be displayed/scrolled.

I also have a 2013. I was able to read full messages without coding for a long time. A few months ago at a service visit my car's software was updated to the 2015 version, and then I noticed my messages being truncated. Then I found that speedlock setting and that just allowed the full messages to show. So it may not have even been in the original 2013 software for all I know.


----------



## murzik (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, I able to get emails and texts to show when driving, but emails are truncated, not to the first line, but to whatever fits on screen, if more then one screen, I cannot scroll unit parked.
What exactly did you code to "none"? I cannot find that "speedlock" setting. I can view video in motion, but emails are truncated.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

murzik said:


> Yes, I able to get emails and texts to show when driving, but emails are truncated, not to the first line, but to whatever fits on screen, if more then one screen, I cannot scroll unit parked.
> What exactly did you code to "none"? I cannot find that "speedlock" setting. I can view video in motion, but emails are truncated.


That's good that you already get messages. I happen to still have a backup copies of my 2013 CAFD files, and yup the 2013 NBT doesn't have OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION.

But I saw a setting PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH there, and googling that to see what it is, found:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=725960


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

i have these 2 on an F22

HU_NBT	3000	OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION	handbrake_or_gearbox_p	none
HU_NBT	3003	PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH	up_to_three_lines = 02	whole_text = 07


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey OP, any luck with the settings in the other thread I linked?


----------



## murzik (Oct 12, 2014)

I was able to unlock. Do not remember exact wording, something like SpeedLock_HMI...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Anyone know if there is a speedlock for BMW ConnectedDrive and BMW Online?
I noticed that I have been unable to pull up destination images while moving and full email text in general.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Anyone know if there is a speedlock for BMW ConnectedDrive and BMW Online?
> I noticed that I have been unable to pull up destination images while moving and full email text in general.


Theres no way around this one. Its controlled via the GPS unit in the car. The only would be to disable gps but then you have no nav.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jimmy9980 said:


> Theres no way around this one. Its controlled via the GPS unit in the car. The only would be to disable gps but then you have no nav.


Yeah. I am not disabling my GPS anytime soon. Thanks.

Now I will not waste anymore time searching for a non-existent parameter.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Anyone know if there is a speedlock for BMW ConnectedDrive and BMW Online?
> I noticed that I have been unable to pull up destination images while moving and *full email text in general.*


Yes there is a coding parameter for the full message text (actually I don't remember if this was for Emails or Text Messages or both, but I had to change it when I got only the beginning of messages).
HU_NBT => 3000 => OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION => none


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Carbon Fiver said:


> Yes there is a coding parameter for the full message text (actually I don't remember if this was for Emails or Text Messages or both, but I had to change it when I got only the beginning of messages).
> HU_NBT => 3000 => OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION => none


I already have that one as well as PIM_Driving_Text to whole_text.

Those only work for BMW Assist / Service messages and text messages.


----------

